# Mysql - Alter Primary Key



## hmmNaGut (21. Januar 2008)

Hi, danke schon mal im vorraus 
das sich jemand um mein kleines Problem bemüht.

und zwar ich habe eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten

lsnr -> id int not null primary key
und noch eine zweite
baustelle-> VARCHAR

das kleine PROBLEME Was ich hier habe ist wie bekomme
ich nachträglich ein auto_increment zur lsnr Spalte dazu?

Ich habe ein bisschen geforscht aber ...
leider nicht wirklich hilfe gefunden.

mfg Patrick


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (21. Januar 2008)

Hi,

versuch' mal so: 


```
ALTER TABLE `tabellenname` CHANGE `id` `id` 
   UNSIGNED INT 
   NOT NULL 
   AUTO_INCREMENT 
   PRIMARY KEY
```

LG


----------



## hmmNaGut (21. Januar 2008)

mysql> ALTER TABLE lieferschein CHANGE lsnr lsnr NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT PRIMARY KEY;
ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT PRIMARY KEY' at line 1
mysql> ALTER TABLE lieferschein CHANGE lsnr lsnr NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT PRIMARY KEY;
ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT PRIMARY KEY' at line 1


Das sind die Meldung die ich bekomme wenn ich es so probiere...

und mit MODIFY funktionierts auch nicht?

Danke


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (21. Januar 2008)

Hi,

da fehlt das UNSIGNED INT. Einen Datentypen möchte MySQL schon haben.

LG


----------

